# new member



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi every body glad to be member.Will elaborate more later its gone midnight now to tired


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Taffrescuer, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks hoggy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank you for the welcome


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

trev said:


> hi and welcome to the forum


Thank you for the welcome


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Thank you for the welcome i will join


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank you jammyd


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy New Year every body


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Welcome along


Thanks for your welcome what a stunning TT 8)


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Welcome along


Thanks for welcome


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the TT Forum, enjoy reading all about the TTs and perhaps even join TTOC...


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Welcome to the TT Forum, enjoy reading all about the TTs and perhaps even join TTOC...


Thanks for welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

